# Can I stay on test all year round?



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm 33 years old an I've been running test400 for about 5 months now an I don't wanna stop is it ok if I keep goin??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Test400 isn't exactly a supplement so I'm moving this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 15, 2014)

Most people cycle.  But hardcore powerlifters and bodybuilders generally don't come off.  I myself blast and cruise.


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

Umm we're do I go


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's been moved don't worry.


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok I'm new here sorry guys lol ok so is it safe to run 1200 mgs a week? Or should I stay at 8


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

Is it safe to discuss labs on here aswell I have some concerns about the labs I've been using aswell


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> Is it safe to discuss labs on here aswell I have some concerns about the labs I've been using aswell



You can only talk about labs in the 'Steroid Uncensored' forum. Make a thread there about the lab and any questions you may have


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2014)

1200 mgs a week huh? How long u been on that dose? And why do u suspect something wrong with your lab?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 15, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> Ok I'm new here sorry guys lol ok so is it safe to run 1200 mgs a week? Or should I stay at 8



Different people are going to give you different answers, but when I blast, I take up to 1,500mgs of test.  But I am a competitive powerlifter.  It depends on your intended goals.  If you just want to be a big strong gym rat, I would think that 750mgs would do just fine.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> Different people are going to give you different answers, but when I blast, I take up to 1,500mgs of test.  But I am a competitive powerlifter.  It depends on your intended goals.  If you just want to be a big strong gym rat, I would think that 750mgs would do just fine.



I think that's supposed to be his cruise dose Jol.


----------



## RJ (Apr 15, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> is it ok if I keep goin??



are either of the guys in your avatar you?


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> Most people cycle.  But hardcore powerlifters and bodybuilders generally don't come off.  I myself blast and cruise.


i am with jol on this, i cruise at 200mg cyp a week


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread just stinks, I don't like it one bit.


----------



## riprockwell (Apr 15, 2014)

My 2 cents.  You have to put your health first.  Most guys run massive amounts of gear for a continuous time and not check their BP, liver, cholesterol, etc.  The list goes on.  What are your current stats and what are your goals??


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

Bro you can run test all year yes. I would reccomend 1gram of test.. This also allmeans that regular blood work and monitor your bp(while cycling a gram a week).
 I think the bad begin to outweigh the good after 1gram.. For me that is.. I also believe 1gram is easily tolerated with estrogen control..
 Good luck


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Bro you can run test all year yes. I would reccomend 1gram of test.. This also allmeans that regular blood work and monitor your bp(while cycling a gram a week).
> I think the bad begin to outweigh the good after 1gram.. For me that is.. I also believe 1gram is easily tolerated with estrogen control..
> Good luck



You Know absolutely nothing about this guy, his history, his current health, his experience, his stats,  nothing and you're offering him advice to take a gram of test a week all year long ? Yeah nice. How long you been at this?


----------



## don draco (Apr 15, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Bro you can run test all year yes. I would reccomend 1gram of test.. This also allmeans that regular blood work and monitor your bp(while cycling a gram a week).
> I think the bad begin to outweigh the good after 1gram.. For me that is.. I also believe 1gram is easily tolerated with estrogen control..
> Good luck



TB.. I'm not sure how you're in a position to give advice like this?  I'm almost certain that at this point you haven't even broken 1g test / wk on a cycle.  So how can you suggest that somebody CRUISE on 1g of test?  I don't understand.  You say that you *believe* that 1 g of test is easily tolerated with estrogen control.  Does estrogen control take care of all the other health problems that will eventually emerge from cruising on 1g ? Absolutely not.    

If you don't have experience or knowledge on the subject, do not give advice.  Many of these guys will take what you say and run with it.. remember that.  Leave it to those who have knowledge & experience w/ blasting & cruising to address OP's questions.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 15, 2014)

What the flying fuk !?!? You've been on for 5 months and asking about 8-1200mgs a week? This is fukin retarded. You dont even understand dosages of the shit you're using. You are waaaaay to uneducated about everything you're doing and using. You should've been asking these questions before you ever starting sticking yourself with some "T400". SO the answer is NO! Get off that shit immediately and run a heavy long PROPER PCT. AFter that we'll discuss blood tests and if you got lucky enough to still recover. You dont wanna be on year round just because "it feels good". You're too young for TRT.. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 15, 2014)

What's up with the board lately?
Been a lot of this type of shit / threads as of late?

Maybe I should make a thread asking about this?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2014)

Seeker said:


> This thread just stinks, I don't like it one bit.



I too smell troll.


----------



## RJ (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread just broke the epic barrier.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 15, 2014)

I just want to say thanks to Jol for at least trying to answer the original question.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

don draco said:


> TB.. I'm not sure how you're in a position to give advice like this?  I'm almost certain that at this point you haven't even broken 1g test / wk on a cycle.  So how can you suggest that somebody CRUISE on 1g of test?  I don't understand.  You say that you *believe* that 1 g of test is easily tolerated with estrogen control.  Does estrogen control take care of all the other health problems that will eventually emerge from cruising on 1g ? Absolutely not.
> 
> If you don't have experience or knowledge on the subject, do not give advice.  Many of these guys will take what you say and run with it.. remember that.  Leave it to those who have knowledge & experience w/ blasting & cruising to address OP's questions.



Whoa whoa.. I didnt suggest he cruise on a gram of test. I suggested a cycle at gram isnt insane.. And yes Ive cycled a gram.. I am using a gram right now.. Like in my comment I said I myself with estrogen control find a gram very tolerable. Have you tried a gram? Its not an insane dose at all.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

I realize I know nothing about him but he was asking for opinions off 800 to 1200 mg and cruising.. So I gave my opinion


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks from also Joliver.. Very appropriate answer


----------



## Seeker (Apr 15, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I just want to say thanks to Jol for at least trying to answer the original question.



What needs to be understood here is that Joli did not offer any recommendations or suggestions as to what the OP should do. He simply made a statement as to what many people do and what a certain group of  dedicated  Power lifers and bodybuilders do... There is a difference.


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

Ty for your info guys my stats are 5'9 200 lbs 30 percent body fat I'm 33 years old an loving the test 400 I work out 6 days a week an last summer I ran off 85 pounds of gut in three months!!!


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 16, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What needs to be understood here is that Joli did not offer any recommendations or suggestions as to what the OP should do. He simply made a statement as to what many people do and what a certain group of  dedicated  Power lifers and bodybuilders do... There is a difference.



Point taken.. Op however had already been running 800mg weekly was looking to go 1200mg weekly.. My reccomendation is based off his wanting to exceed a gram..But this is only my opinion. Further I dont think he should nor do I think he should not cruise.. I also dont think OP should cycle nor do I think should not.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 16, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> Ty for your info guys my stats are 5'9 200 lbs 30 percent body fat I'm 33 years old an loving the test 400 I work out 6 days a week an last summer I ran off 85 pounds of gut in three months!!!



My friend seeing your at 30% bodyfat.. It would do wonders for your physique to drop about 15% more bodyfat at this point.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 16, 2014)

Seeker said:


> What needs to be understood here is that Joli did not offer any recommendations or suggestions as to what the OP should do. He simply made a statement as to what many people do and what a certain group of  dedicated  Power lifers and bodybuilders do... There is a difference.



My point wasn't about advice, it's all the people that just go negative and flame the OP.  People come here to learn, I don't like it when people make fun of them for asking questions.  Jol didn't make fun of him.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for pointing it out Rumpy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with rumpy. I know there are some dumb questions asked sometimes but everyone has to learn in the beginning. 

And to the OP i strongly suggest running a strong pct and naturally trying to lose some of that fat. Just my opinion.


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 16, 2014)

OP I understand your pain brother I started off on my journey at like 32% bodyfat,, Its a hard road brother... Once again I wish you the best of luck... A personal trainer helps quite a bit as youll have someone to be accountable to..


----------



## don draco (Apr 16, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> *Bro you can run test all year yes. I would reccomend 1gram of test*.. This also allmeans that regular blood work and monitor your bp(while cycling a gram a week).
> I think the bad begin to outweigh the good after 1gram.. For me that is.. I also believe 1gram is easily tolerated with estrogen control..
> Good luck





TheBlob said:


> Whoa whoa.. I didnt suggest he cruise on a gram of test. I suggested a cycle at gram isnt insane.. And yes Ive cycled a gram.. I am using a gram right now.. Like in my comment I said I myself with estrogen control find a gram very tolerable. Have you tried a gram? Its not an insane dose at all.



The bold portion of the first quote basically reads : " If you run test year round, I recommend that you run it at a gram. " I'm not sure how it could be interpreted any other way.. which is why Seek & I both responded the way we did. 

I agree. _Cycling_ at a gram per week is not insane. However, running a gram per week year-round for somebody who doesn't need it is insane.. especially if they appear to have little to no knowledge on the potential dangers of riding out high dosages for extended periods of time (which seems to be the case w/ OP).  

And to answer your question, no. I have not.  I have never needed more than 500mg test to make great progress.  However, this does not mean that I am unaware of the health concerns that are associated with the use of high dosages of AAS over prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> My point wasn't about advice, it's all the people that just go negative and flame the OP.  People come here to learn, I don't like it when people make fun of them for asking questions.  Jol didn't make fun of him.



I understand and agree 100%.  we had two different points in mind though.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 16, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I understand and agree 100%.  we had two different points in mind though.



Yeah, I got what you were saying, just wanted to clarify what I was saying.  I think we're in agreement on both points.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 16, 2014)

This whole thing irritates me. OP has alot to learn and doesnt need to be running a gram a week let alone some T400 for 6months. Its time to get off, learn much more safely, and come back with good healthy knowledge. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## will (Apr 27, 2014)

Simple enough, if u have to ask if u can run test for a year then ur not ready to do it. 1200mg for someone that is new to it is to much. U should be starting ur base at around 500mg a week. As of right now with this being ur first go at it (assuming) ur wasting gear. Come off, Pct and get u a taste of what that's like.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2014)

When you are taking products altering hormone pathways your bodies homeostasis will eventually catch up. Your body isnt supposed to have superphysiological levels of testosterone. Anyone going for something a year around would be better to choose different pathways every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 30, 2014)

With ur bf id say no!!! Lose some more bf first..id say 18% b cut off.. just my .02


----------



## alphabeastmode (Apr 30, 2014)

1200mg a week is fine but it all depends on your experience and goals. I run higher doses and I definitely feel the effects of all the gear I take.  So I like to take an OTC blood thinner 3x a week along with hydrochlorothiazide to help me out. Just know what your doing when your running gear at high doses especially if you plan on running those doses for a long time.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 1, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> ...my stats are 5'9 200 lbs 30 percent body fat... last summer I ran off 85 pounds of gut in three months!!!



So your current LBM puts you at (200 x 70%) = 140 lbs

Last summer you were 285lbs (assuming 80% of the 85lbs was fat) that puts you at (128 / 285) = 45% Body Fat?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I think you messed something up - I know you messed something up - I hope it was the part about currently being 30% BF


----------



## jyoung8j (May 3, 2014)

Sounds way outta shape to me


----------



## woodswise (May 4, 2014)

sara said:


> When you are taking products altering hormone pathways your bodies homeostasis will eventually catch up. Your body isnt supposed to have superphysiological levels of testosterone.* Anyone going for something a year around would be better to choose different pathways every 6-8 weeks.*



I take exception to the underlined part.  Homeostasis is not a bad thing while running AAS.  So long as you are gaining muscle and your BP and other statistics are good, you can continue on AAS indefinitely.  Changing it up only complicates matters and leaves you with unstable hormone levels, something I personally like to avoid as much as possible.  Thus I blast for long periods and cruise for shorter periods.  Fluctuating hormone levels increase many of the side effects we want to avoid (bloat, acne, gyno, etc.) whereas homeostasis allows your body to reach stable levels and cut down on the sides as well as you managing the sides more easily.  I know among some groups it is popular to look for the sides (i.e. bloating is often confused as muscle gain) as a sign of progress, but I don't think they are a good indicator of progress, and rather are an indicator only of fluctuating hormone levels.


----------

